# Huron River Island Lake area/ Brighton



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any insight or advice they can give as to the type of fishing and general areas to fish...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

MFPS said:


> Does anyone have any insight or advice they can give as to the type of fishing and general areas to fish...



The entire river through the park is fishable with all warmwater species available. The dam to Kensington road is easily wadeable under most conditions.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Water's extremely low and fishing is pretty poor currently.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

I was looking for some late spring early summer fishing with the wife.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Water's extremely low and fishing is pretty poor currently.


Not below the Kent Lake Dam atm since it is blasting due
to the annual 3 foot lowering of the Lake.

MFPS
You looking to fish from shore, wade,canoe?
Quite a bit of the river is wadeable and a couple of access points in the
park along with canoe and kayak rentals.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

I was looking at fishing from US 23 in Brighton into Brighton rec. anyone ever had any luck up that far?


----------

